# 1948 Huffman Dayton with a Marman twin



## Vivid (Nov 26, 2018)

It was given to me this week. This was my father in law’s dad’s bike. The last time it ran was 1970 and then it sat in his basement until last week.

I’m going to take it apart early next year. I would like to do a full restore.


----------



## kreika (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow, what a great family heirloom. It looks like it’s in decent original shape. I’d recommend cleaning and keeping as original as possible.


----------



## Vivid (Nov 26, 2018)

kreika said:


> Wow, what a great family heirloom. It looks like it’s in decent original shape. I’d recommend cleaning and keeping as original as possible.




yeah, I think that will be the plan. I thought about repainting but the paint is in real good shape for 70 years old. The wheels have a little bit of rust. chrome needs to be cleaned up too.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 26, 2018)

Awesome machine! They’re only original once, please don’t restore this thing, it would be a shame to lose the originality of it. That’s my 2 cents.


----------



## Vivid (Nov 26, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Awesome machine! They’re only original once, please don’t restore this thing, it would be a shame to lose the originality of it. That’s my 2 cents.




it has so much dust and what looks like cat hair on it. A good cleaning might bring it up to speed. Tires are shot as well.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 26, 2018)

Vivid said:


> it has so much dust and what looks like cat hair on it. A good cleaning might bring it up to speed. Tires are shot as well.



It would look killer cleaned up and serviced mechanically and cruising down the road. I’m jealous.


----------



## kreika (Nov 26, 2018)

Vivid said:


> yeah, I think that will be the plan. I thought about repainting but the paint is in real good shape for 70 years old. The wheels have a little bit of rust. chrome needs to be cleaned up too.




Great idea!  It’s only original once. Not that it’s for sale or will be, but collectors will always  pay more for original condition.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 1, 2018)

I have found that Mothers metal polish is great to use on paint after a general cleaning with fantastic.


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 6, 2018)

Please don’t restore it.


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 7, 2018)

Do NOT restrore it! Its only original once!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2018)

Unrestored with a known story would make it allegeable for the Smithsonian.   It has the Marxs Brothers connection also.


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2018)

Great bike! Can we see the other side and maybe some close-up shots of stuff.


----------

